
DroneAid: A Symbol Language and ML model for indicating needs to drones, planes - westurner
https://github.com/Code-and-Response/DroneAid
======
westurner
From the README [https://github.com/Code-and-
Response/DroneAid](https://github.com/Code-and-Response/DroneAid) :

> _The DroneAid Symbol Language provides a way for those affected by natural
> disasters to express their needs and make them visible to drones, planes,
> and satellites when traditional communications are not available._

> _Victims can use a pre-packaged symbol kit that has been manufactured and
> distributed to them, or recreate the symbols manually with whatever
> materials they have available._

> _These symbols include those below, which represent a subset of the icons
> provided by The United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian
> Affairs (OCHA). These can be complemented with numbers to quantify need,
> such as the number or people who need water._

Each of the symbols are drawn within a triangle pointing up:

\- Immediate Help Needed (orange; downward triangle \n SOS),

\- Shelter Needed (cyan; like a guy standing in a tall pentagon without a
floor),

\- OK: No Help Needed (green; upward triangle \n OK),

\- First Aid Kit Needed (yellow; briefcase with a first aid cross),

\- Water Needed (blue; rain droplet), Area with Children in Need (lilac; baby
looking thing with a diaper on),

\- Food Needed (red; pan with wheat drawn above it),

\- Area with Elderly in Need (purple; person with a cane)

So, we're going to need some artists; something to write large things with;
some orange, cyan, green, yellow, blue, lilac, red, and purple things; some
people who can tell me the difference between lilac (light purple: babies) and
purple (darker purple: old people); and some drones that can capture location
and imagery.

Note that DroneAid is also a project of The Linux Foundation Code and Response
organization.

